# bear meat



## raastros2 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey guys anyone ever did any bear meat before?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 4, 2012)

I haven't, but I'm sure there are some guys on here who have.


----------



## raastros2 (Jan 4, 2012)

Yessir, iam not doin it for a few more weeks....just tryin to get some early ideas


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 4, 2012)

you making sausage or roast?


----------



## raastros2 (Jan 4, 2012)

[Roast my man roast


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 5, 2012)

BEAR is the most common carrier of Trichinella Spiralis the bug that causes Trichinosis...Use extreme caution with handling, storage and especially cooking...Read the following USDA Info and be safe...Enjoy the Bear...JJ

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/vs/trichinae/docs/fact_sheet.htm

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001655/


----------



## plj (Jan 5, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> BEAR is the most common carrier of Trichinella Spiralis the bug that causes Trichinosis...Use extreme caution with handling, storage and especially cooking...Read the following USDA Info and be safe...Enjoy the Bear...JJ


Agreed, keep it cold & clean then cook to well done temps ... then enjoy!

Yes I've cooked & eaten a fair amount of bear, it is quite good.  I've heard people complain that it is greasy, but that has not been my experience.

I have a recipe from an LL Bean cookbook for a bear roast that is my wife's favorite - I'll dig it out later if you like.


----------



## raastros2 (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah man that would be great if you can find it


----------



## plj (Jan 7, 2012)

This recipe is taken from the LL Bean Game & Fish Cookbook by Cameron & Jones.

3-4 lb bear roast, loin or rump.  Trim off most of the fat.
Poke holes in the roast with a sharp knife & insert 2 or 3 sliced garlic cloves.
S&P the meat well, lay a few slices of fat under it and roast for 20 minutes at 500 (preheated).
Reduce heat to 300-325 and roast for 2 1/2 hrs.
Gravy: Saute 1 chopped onion, 1/2 stalk chopped celery in the drippings. Add 3 Tbl flour, 1 1/2 tsp sage, 1/4 tsp thyme, 1/4 tsp savory, 2 cups beef stock, 1 tbl Worcestershire sauce.
Serve with mashed potatoes, brussel sprouts, cranberry sauce.

Its really a simple roast, but we really like it.

None of the recipes in that cookbook have internal temps, they're all old-time recipes. Simple but good.


----------

